# NHS Alert



## charry (Oct 11, 2022)

ive just had a text message saying i have been in close contact with someone who has tested positive with omicron 
and to please order a free test ......
but ive not been near anyone for 4 days , ...and barely see people anyway 
so how does this caller know who i am , phone number, etc etc 

i just phoned the number back but it goes into voicemail.....


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2022)

That sounds like a scam call.  What will they think of next?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2022)

They may not know your phone number. A lot of these scam calls have automatic dialing that contacts thousands of numbers, put together in random combinations, and a small fraction of those numbers are real phone numbers. They give you the impression that they are calling you, but actually it's just a computer-generated number. A few people may fall for it each time, enough to keep them in "business."  You can bet they will try to sell you something.

Good that you questioned it. It's obviously a scam, and should go in your spam folder, or at least deleted, ASAP. (You probably shouldn't have called them back, as that may have given them a signal that there's a real person at that number. So, be prepared to hear from them again, and be very careful.)


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> They may not know your phone number. A lot of these scam calls have automatic dialing that contacts thousands of numbers, put together in random combinations, and a small fraction of those numbers are real phone numbers. They give you the impression that they are calling you, but actually it's just a computer-generated number. A few people may fall for it each time, enough to keep them in "business."  You can bet they will try to sell you something.
> 
> Good that you questioned it. It's obviously a scam, and should go in your spam folder, or at least deleted, ASAP. (You probably shouldn't have called them back, as that may have given them a signal that there's a real person at that number. So, be prepared to hear from them again, and be very careful.)


If you don't recognize the caller, please delete immediately and never call back or click a text link.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 11, 2022)

charry said:


> ive just had a text message saying i have been in close contact with someone who has tested positive with omicron
> and to please order a free test ......
> but ive not been near anyone for 4 days , ...and barely see people anyway
> so how does this caller know who i am , phone number, etc etc
> ...


The program that follows covid has access to your vaccination record which includes your contact information. If you were NOT vaccinated, then that message is no doubt a scam. If you were, it probably isn't.

Call your doctor. S/He should be able to help you out with this.


----------



## charry (Oct 11, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> The program that follows covid has access to your vaccination record which includes your contact information. If you were NOT vaccinated, then that message is no doubt a scam. If you were, it probably isn't.
> 
> Call your doctor. S/He should be able to help you out with this.


Must be a scam 
I’ve never been vaccinated


----------



## chic (Oct 11, 2022)

charry said:


> Must be a scam
> I’ve never been vaccinated


There's my girl.


----------

